# hi new with questions?



## kate4rebecca (May 23, 2013)

Hi quick bit about us, I'm kate got 4 kids from previous relationships ( aged 12, 11, 8, 5) my wife rebecca is 14 weeks pregante ( her first ) we both work in a small private nursery. So around kids all day every day!!! 
I am on the ttc rollercoster as I am a surrogate for some friends. 
I want to know how noncarrying partners found pregancy? What made it real for you. How did your work place take you having time off for scans ect, and what about ehen baby was born did anyone get any sort of leave?


----------

